# Do you own a dog?



## Corinne1123 (Jul 17, 2011)

Just adopted an adorable puppy and really enjoying it.  Just curious, how many timesharers own one or more pets and if it hampers your ability to travel?
We realize there will be an extra expense of boarding the pup. Also some family members may not travel on all vacations.  
Some (very few) timeshares allow pets, but that would hamper your ability to come and go as you please on vacation.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 17, 2011)

I used to own dogs - 3 of them over the years. One dog was left at a kennel for a two week trip to Europe (and not the first board for this animal there) and they almost gave her to the pound as they called my house and I did not answer the phone. Yee, I said I was going to Europe for two weeks; why would I answer my phone? 

Overall, boarding was an expense. The various kennel hours where for their business benefit (open on Sun to noon), closed by 5PM, the boarding day started at 9AM, closed on Mon & Wed or closed Tues & Thurs, etc. This became a hassle esp when I had a real job with office appearances required. A 7 day vacation seem to become a 10 day boarding expense.

Neighbors and family were not an option - had a doberman, dalmaition, and a german shorthair (1 dog at a time). 

I have remain dog-free because the kennel hassle and regular travel just does not mix for me. I seem to have replaced them with nephews.


----------



## Catira (Jul 17, 2011)

*Two dogs*

Currently we have two dogs.. a cocker spaniel and a maltese. Prince, our maltese is an indoor dog and Andy the cocker spaniel prefers to be outside.  Prince stays with a pet sitter at her house, and Andy we have someone come by twice a day to feed him or my sister will stay over when we are out of town. It does add up paying someone to take care of them when we are gone more than 2 weeks. But, they are our pets and we adore them.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a really old dog that I would feel irresponsible boarding. She needs her own familiar surroundings because of her loss of hearing and loss of eye sight. She needs to get up and stretch regularly and she needs to walk at least half a mile twice a day to keep her hips supple. 

I love my dog. I have had her since she was a puppy. She is 17 now. 

I will miss her when she is gone, but I will not be replacing her. I do not want to be tied down to those responsibilities. 

I am looking forward to being able to travel on very little notice. 

elaine


----------



## myoakley (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes.  We "rescued" a beautiful collie puppy last Aug.  Sure, she limits our ability to pick up and go, and when we travel, we have to budget a sizable amount to 
board her.  But, can you put a price on unconditional love?  We are empty nesters, and she has become our 5th child.  Only she doesn't talk back and is grateful for a safe, loving home and regular meals!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 17, 2011)

We are fortunate that our boarding kennel is handy and the 4 legged family member likes it there. Life just isn't complete without a dog, so when this one goes off to chase squirrels in the great beyond, we'll get another one. Though at the age DW and I are it might be a toss up who gets to break the others heart first.

Vacationhopeful, you need a more accommodating boarding kennel. Yours seems to have forgotten who keeps them in business.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 17, 2011)

Many places now have pet-sitting services that will come by to feed and walk your dog.
I call ours "my stepsons."  Their fee is a few frozen pizzas in the fridge.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 17, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Vacationhopeful, you need a more accommodating boarding kennel. Yours seems to have forgotten who keeps them in business.



I went thru 3 different kennels over the years. They seem to have figure out a business model which maxizimed their profits - weekend stays would become 5 day boards; 7 night boards become 10 day stays; etc. Zoning and permitting is very difficult and expensive in a congested area - so no newcomers have been added into this mix in the last 25 years within 30+ miles of my house. And to add onto an existing kennel requires zoning board approval (and neighbors not objecting) and updating to NEW santitation rules, firecodes, a parking lot, handicap access, ventilation, bathroom for staff, square footage for animals, etc.


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2011)

We have a yorkie. We've had her a year and we don't have any good kennels 
around us. A few kennels but none any good. Two week vacations are going to
be hard on my wife being away from the dog. We are going to try a friend from
work this fall. If it works out we'll have her watch the dog on our vacations.
She likes to travel, so I'm going to give her a bonus week I got on an exchange.


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 17, 2011)

We have two 50+ pound dogs and, yes, it can be a challenge to plan vacations.  Around here boarding is about $50/dog/night so we prefer to have a pet/house sitter.  The dogs are much happier and less stressed staying at home and I am glad to have someone in the house too.

We do plan non-timeshare vacations where we can take the dogs.  We've had mixed results doing this.  One dog is very anxious so being away from home even though he is with the family is hard.  If we take the dogs, we have to plan more time at the vacation home or at the beach or other dog friendly places.  There's no point in taking them and then leaving them alone all day.

Deb


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 17, 2011)

Corinne1123 said:


> Just adopted an adorable puppy and really enjoying it.  Just curious, how many timesharers own one or more pets and if it hampers your ability to travel?
> We realize there will be an extra expense of boarding the pup. Also some family members may not travel on all vacations.
> Some (very few) timeshares allow pets, but that would hamper your ability to come and go as you please on vacation.



We had 2 dogs - both Cairn Terriers - we unfortunately lost Toto about 2 years ago - but we haven't found it to be a big issue with travel. We take her (them) with us when we can and have a trusted, small dog kennel we use when we can't. It adds a few dollars to a trip but they are well worth it.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 17, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> I went thru 3 different kennels over the years. They seem to have figure out a business model which maxizimed their profits - weekend stays would become 5 day boards; 7 night boards become 10 day stays; etc, etc.



We tried a new place here for the pooch. Nice place. New. Stay a week and the dog gets bathed, and the small dogs and big dogs are segregated into their own yards with dog doors to come and go as they wish. Upholstered furniture- cable TV (I'm not kidding!). The only time they are confined to cages is at night.

It was about double the cost of the K9Camp she's gone to for years but we thought it more like home for her and we can't find someone to just move into our house reasonably- which would be the best for the dog.

Bottom line- she HATED IT! I picked her up, freshly bathed and brought her home. Thought it strange that she hadn't gone out her doggie door to do her 'business' for some time. That night she made her way into our bedroom and pee'd about a quart right in the middle of our bed! It was her way of telling us she wasn't going back to THAT place.  

Sometimes you train the dog and sometimes the dog trains you!

Jim


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 17, 2011)

Brianna is my six year old Bichon cutie.  She's one of the best behaved dogs you've ever seen, and full of love.  She is very social and doesn't do well if left alone for more than a half day or so.  If I am going away for a day or two a friend will let her stay with her dogs.  Brianna likes this, so it works.

If I am going to be gone a week or more, I hire a house sitter.  It works well on many levels.  Brianna likes her, she walks Brianna as well as feeding her, and stays at my house.  She also collects my mail and buys milk before I get home so I can have that first cup of coffee after playing with Brianna.

Fern


----------



## MommaBear (Jul 17, 2011)

We have 5 labs and are lucky enough to have children in the area who are glad to earn the extra money and use our house while we are gone. We also have an amazing dog sitter/kennel about 4 miles from our house. Depending on the season/length of time we are gone and how many dogs we have, she will either have the dogs at her house or will come to ours. The most dogs she has taken in for us is 23! (NOT a typo). It was 17 puppies, the two moms and our 4 other adult dogs. Because it is a business deduction as we are breeders, the cost hurts a little less. The dogs also love going there and because of the size of our gang, they are usually the only dogs there.

We go away 4 to 7 weeks a year and up to 17 days at a time. Love our dogs, also love our time away!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 17, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> That night she made her way into our bedroom and pee'd about a quart right in the middle of our bed! It was her way of telling us she wasn't going back to THAT place.
> 
> Sometimes you train the dog and sometimes the dog trains you!
> 
> Jim



Jim, 
Good laugh. My german shorthair did that to my ex-bf. 

He could not keep his hands off her - pulling her ears, holding her nose close, leaving her chained outside, ducktaping her paws, pulling her tail, etc. I told him repeatly to leave her be. We were at my vacation house and I brought her in before leaving for dinner. He had his gear on the bed in the 2nd bedroom. He would NOT take off the duck tape from her paws (she would dig a hole to cool off and get dirty was HIS problem). He told me to leave the tape on (and I kenew she would get if off).  Came home and she is happily sitting on sofa. I go looking for the duck tape; found those pieces only on his bed with his backpack. She had PEE'D all over his backpack.

She would sleep on the sofa with her eye on the 2 BDR doors (he slept funny on a real bed verses his waterbed at home). He would use the toilet around 4AM, she would follow him into the bath, he would backup and he would trip, and then, he would throw her outside, to run loose. After an hour plus, she would stand outside his bdr window and bark until she hear him get up to let her in. If I got up to use the bath, she would continue to lay on the sofa w/o moving. When he would trip over her while he backed away from the toilet cursing, I tried very hard to not laugh. This happen at least 20+ times over the time were dated.  He asked WHY she barked outside his window - I told him she knew who let her out and who would let her in - why would she want to wake me.

Ask me what she did to him on his bike riding/exercise dog program .... :hysterical: 

He was a nuclear power plant engineer/supervisor. She was smarter than him.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 17, 2011)

Linda, loved your story. Dogs are a great judge of character and if my dogs didn't like someone I knew there was a reason why.

I have a great friend who stays with Monkey & Mater (my 2 pugs)  & Sassy (my old persian)  while I'm gone. They love him and likewise. An extra benefit  is when I come home my house is clean!!! I probably would have had to come home last week when Monkey almot died but I didn't have to worry with Kenny at my house.  It does cost me more money than I can really afford but I just cut back on something else . 

shaggy


----------



## nalismom (Jul 17, 2011)

We have had various combos of dogs over the last 25 years...most recently a peek-a-poo and a Siberian husky at the same time.  We have made it a point from when they were pups to take them whereever we could...essentially on any trip that did not require flying.  They have become quite accustomed to staying in hotels, riding elevators and escaltors, garnering attention from staff and guests alike.  One trip to New Orleans we were walking them in Lafayette Square and across the park a man called out to my peek by name.  My husband and I were stunned since we did not know anyone there.....until we returned to the hotel and discovered the man worked there!  They have been up and down the east coast many times Tx to NH, camping, riding in speedboats, driving through a safari park, swimming in the Colorado River and going to Tombstone days in Tombstone AZ.  In San Diego their names were written on a welcoming chalkboard as VIP guests at the entrance of the hotel. When my husky was 4 months old we took them both to San Antonio and the husky would not settle down one of the nights for at least 2 hours...she was crying to go out every 5 minutes and then as soon as she got there she couldn't wait to come back in.  About 1230 am there was a commotion outside our door with people pleading for their friend to return to the room and get back in the elevator. It quieted down but she still was restless until 128 am and for the last time she went out.  This time she was recoiling into my legs and pulling to go back inside.  Once there she fell dead asleep.  10 minutes later more commotion outside our door...peeked out and saw the manager racing to another corridor off that one and told staff behind him to call an ambulance since someone called from the 7th floor that their friend fell over the balcony to courtyard below....the time of fall....129 am! On the far corner from out room.   In retrospect that pup knew something was in the works for 2 hours because as soon as the incident happened she slept till morning despite any further commotion.

Our pets have always added a rich dimension to our lives.  We do leave them at a wonderful kennel with suites and indoor/outdoor runs and scheduled playtime in a 2 acre yard.  We go to Aruba every year for 17 days and this year we are also going overseas for 23 days.  They love it there and know exactly where their suite is.  Staff have my cell in case of emergency and I have friends who will call or visit to check on them.  The kennel will also provide transport to their vet if needed and one year we couldn't make it home in time before their closing so they and I arranged for them to be delivered to my home where another friend met them to let them in and make them comfortable until we got home an hour later.

For us it is so totally worth any expense and hassle.  Many hotels allow pets now and offer pet amenities for them.  If we have to we will leave them in the room for up to 4 hrs or if we need to be gone for the entire day we will put them in doggie daycare wherever it is we are staying.  I hope your new puppy will bring you as much joy and settle in as a valuable member of your family


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 17, 2011)

Corinne1123 said:


> Just adopted an adorable puppy and really enjoying it.  Just curious, how many timesharers own one or more pets and if it hampers your ability to travel?
> We realize there will be an extra expense of boarding the pup. Also some family members may not travel on all vacations.
> Some (very few) timeshares allow pets, but that would hamper your ability to come and go as you please on vacation.


We have always had dogs that could stay "outside" in nice weather (and some in bad, like huskies). We put a doggy door from our garage into a fenced attached kennel and would set them up with automatic feeders and waterers (today "they" have all kinds of neat stuff for this). We would have their "beds and toys and bones in the garage. Then, we would hire a pet sitter (we were lucky - one lived around the corner from us) and she would check on them 3 x per week at $25 a shot. She would "clean-up" the pen and make sure they had a walk or run around the property and that overall everything was ok. This was the only way we could afford to go away because boarding became too expensive.

This year we had to put them down (they were 13) and I have to say, as much as I am an avid dog lover and have always owned dogs, as I have gotten older (55) and am still working and all, I made a decision not to get anymore pets. It is much easier to just leave the house for vacation with no worries - don't have to "set up" for them - just pack our bags and go. Not to mention no more veterinary expenses. Much more freedom overall and less work. That said, I do miss my dogs...Now the wild birds and critters outside are my pets. Just have to fill the bird feeder and enjoy!


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 17, 2011)

We've always had 2 dogs at a time.  Before we moved to the Boston area, we were able to hire someone who stayed overnight at our house and took care of the dogs.  We usually were able to find some young adults who were living at home with Mom and Dad and wanted a little freedom and some extra cash.  We asked that they fed and watered the dogs, put them out in the morning and after work.  They are able to spend the evenings out if they wanted to, but then they stayed the night.

We haven't had luck finding people to do that for us in the last few years, so a friend of a friend, who came highly recommended now comes by 3 times a day while we're gone and the dogs love him.  Unfortunately there isn't anyone home with them much of the time, but our dog sitter does sit outside in the evenings with them while he enjoys a cigar.


----------



## Corinne1123 (Jul 17, 2011)

Love the stories.  
As I expected, there is a wide difference in how people handle this.

I think Linda's dog did her a big favor as far as the boyfriend - 
I would also prefer a dog sitter rather than a kennel, but don't have anyone in my area who I think would do that, and would be nervous trusting someone unless I knew them well.

My son normally doesn't travel with us now but has a busy schedule.  

I've heard of a doggie day care in the area as well, which is a thought.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2011)

We used to, but don't any more, because we like to travel too much, and that's hard on dogs.  Our neighbors retired about 4 years ago and they have the interest and $$$ to travel, but they don't because their dog does not like car vacations, and is miserable when they board it, so they just stay home.  We do have an elderly and independent cat, and our neighbors who stay home for their dog, feed him when we are out of town.  They volunteer to do it, and we give them gift cards and thank them profusely for doing it and they don't seem to mind.  One time we were just gone for the night, so we just left food and didn't ask them and they called the next day and were concerned that we had left him without asking them to feed him, so it seems that they honestly want to help.


----------



## Steve (Jul 17, 2011)

I have two cocker spaniels.  They enjoy road trips and are good travelers.  It's fun taking them on vacations when I can.  I always take them to my weeks at the Four Seasons as pets are allowed.

When I can't take them along, a family in my neighborhood looks after them.  The family comes over 3 times a day to feed them, let them outside, play with them, etc.  This family is extremely responsible and their 4 kids love my dogs and vice versa.  I feel very fortunate. 

A couple of years ago, I installed a "pet cam" that lets me keep an eye on my dogs while I am out of town (or at work).  It may sound silly to some, but I love it!  It's pretty cool to be able to log on to my computer and see that they are alright and that the light has been left on for them each night when I am away.

Neither of my dogs have ever been boarded.  I think my boy dog would have been okay with it when he was younger, but I never wanted to go that route.  My little girl dog is quite sensitive and would absolutely hate being boarded.  I would stay home before I would put her in a kennel or boarding facility.

There are some really nice "pet resorts" these days, however, and I can see how some pets might even enjoy staying at them.  It's just not the best situation for me and my dogs.

Steve


----------



## wackymother (Jul 17, 2011)

We have a poodle mix--small. We used a local place for a while, but we weren't really happy with it. Now we've found a place that picks up in the greater NYC area and takes them to a very nice farm in the Poconos, where the dogs run around together outdoors most of the day. It costs less than the local place, where they kept her in a tiny "room" all day unless we paid another $20 per day for doggie day camp. She comes home happy.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jul 18, 2011)

We have a German Sheperd that we kennel, if the kids aren't around or are going with us.  This is GS #3 , Smokey. First 2 could not be kenneled (too anxious) and so we always had someone stay at the house. Smokey loves the kennel, it's also where he goes for doggy day care. He's gone since a puppy, as we really tried to socialize him so he'd be good around other dogs and people (#2 was not and I was bound and determined that Smokey would be).  They joke they have to Smokey-proof the place because he opens the doors (inside) and lets the other dogs out. 

We still laugh about my poor brother-in-law who was watching GS #2, Rocki, when she went in to heat. He had to keep her away from a neighbor dog who kept hopping the fence. Locked her in the kitchen and she got into some maple syrup.  Had it all over and he had quite a mess to clean up.  Next time he visited, she barked at him.  He was like "really?", after all I did for you?

Why Rocki with an i?  Husband used to box, wanted to name all of the kids Rocky. We agreed I would name the kids and he would name the dogs. 

I can't imagine life without a dog, but I also think as I get older, a big dog could be challenging (I'm early fifties).  Smokey is 4.  So it'll be a while, hopefully, before we have to decide. Also have a 15 year old cat. He stays home alone and a neighbor comes and feeds him. He's quite independent, but you can sure tell he's lonely when we get home.

I love my Smokey, he's a momma's boy (and I love that too, first 2 favored DH).


----------



## ronparise (Jul 18, 2011)

They say true freedom is when the kids move out and the dog dies

Well the kids are long gone and the dog died nearly 12 years ago...It only took six months to realize that the freedom wasnt worth it...Ourtwo "girls" (cock-a-poos) are 11 now, and we dont go anywhere that they cant come with us

(Have you seen the kennel at Disney?. I think their resort is better that what we get at Bonnet Creek)


----------



## heathpack (Jul 18, 2011)

We have 2 dachshunds.  Both have occasional flare-ups of spinal problems, one was previously paralyzed from a herniated disc.  So they stay at the hospital where I work.  Girl dog loves it, boy dog hates it & literally lays in his dog bed with the cover pulled over his head the whole time.  Well, actually that is what he does at home most of the time anyway!

We almost bought a resale week at Four Seasons Aviara for the very reason Steve mentioned.  But boy dog actually hates to travel, he would not enjoy it in the least, it would just make us feel better that he's not left.  He would simply prefer it if everyone stayed home all the time, or at least if the pack stuck together always.  He accepts that I go to work, but if I am home late from work, he starts to get uneasy.

One practical note, since I am a veterinarian and am on the flip side of this issue- if you leave your dog and he/she gets sick while you are gone, do you have a game plan?  Talk to your vet and find out what paperwork is needed.  In some practices, the person bringing the animal in must have a signed authorized ("consent to treat").  If we have an animal we suspect might become sick while the owner is gone, we have them fill out a consent to treat document with the pet caretaker identified as the authorized agent and we also get a credit card pre-approved.  We also have the owner leave us as many contact numbers as they have when they are away.  Also make sure the pet caretaker knows where the vets office is and the number to call if there is a problem.

It is a pain to have a dog who does not travel well, but I've never actually been dogless except for 4 years of college.  Can't imagine ever going without one, they are very endearing.

H


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jul 18, 2011)

Had a greyhound that we boarded, costly but knew she was safe.  Then she passed-no dogs for a few years. Three years ago adopted another rescue. Last year took her with us on vacation-she was an angel.  The other trips last year one of the kids were home to watch her.  Will see what the future hold. But the dog is such a part of our family now. She LOVES us.  Rescues seem to know that they were saved.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 18, 2011)

Corinne1123 said:


> Just adopted an adorable puppy and really enjoying it.  Just curious, how many timesharers own one or more pets and if it hampers your ability to travel?
> We realize there will be an extra expense of boarding the pup. Also some family members may not travel on all vacations.
> Some (very few) timeshares allow pets, but that would hamper your ability to come and go as you please on vacation.



We are now down to one dog and two birds. At one point we ended up with three dogs and three birds due to pets being abandoned or family memebers in transition living where they coudn't keep a pet. 

We've been fortunate in that we have family either watch the animals or house sit. With our daughter we trade dog watching duties. When that's not available, our vet also has kennel services and they have a very nice kennel. We prefer not to board the dog and, when we do, opt for the "doggie suite," which runs us $35/night but, she has her own dog bed from home, her own toys and has a room with a window looking outdoors. 

The birds are a hassle as there's not a lot of options for boarding them. One way or another, we have to have someone come over to feed them and change their water. We have found kennels that would take them in the past but haven't had to resort to that for many years.

We do pay the children to watch them even though they insist it's not necessary. I reason it out by telling them I'd pay more to have a vet watch them, it's a hassle to come over daily to feed/water the birds, gasoline ain't cheap and I'd be paying someone else to watch the animals if they weren't taking care of them for us.

Does it impare our ability to travel? It hasn't so far. I just figure it in as one of our travel expenses, much like renting a car.


----------



## chellej (Jul 18, 2011)

Our dogs don't limit us as we still have to deal with an aging parent (93)  so either dh or I stay home or if we are lucky one of our kids will stay so DH & I can go.

We only have one dog, a 5 yo black lab however we also have our oldest DS's sheltie who is 12 or so... he couldn't take him to college and now we have just resigned ourselves he will be staying with us.   DS's new apt is on the 3rd floor and the shetie wouldn't be able to manage the stairs...his mobility is beginning to be limited.

Youngest DS has a beautiful 2 yo Husky.  He lives with us in our garage apt with DW & New baby so we kinda have the husky most of the time as well.

DD has 2 mixed pups and since she is in New Zealand for the summer we have her 2 as well along with her cat.

Because if the tremendous heat they have been spending most of the time in the kitchen (block it with a baby gate).  It gets to be a real dog party at times.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 18, 2011)

chellej said:


> We only have one dog, a 5 yo black lab however ...



Great, 5 dogs and 1 cat plus a 93yo plus an infant. I think that you have mastered understating. Or is it denial?


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 18, 2011)

I just lost my 14 1/2 year old Cairn Terrier "Martha" in May and miss her terribly. I am scheming to try and get a friend to adopt a puppy from the same litter as I. That way my dog could have a friend to play that he/she would be familiar with and we could exchange vacation sitting in a setting that the dog would already be used to, and have the litter mate to lessen any separation anxiety. Wish me luck!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 18, 2011)

I am between dogs having lost my beloved Lucy 4/10 and adored Scooter 5/07, but I plan to rescue a couple Beagles very soon. Just having work done at the house and packing some travel in.


Having dogs and traveling makes me feel so guilty, so I help out at the Greyhound rescue from time to time.


----------



## LynnW (Jul 18, 2011)

We have our Aussie Shepherd cross that we adopted 3 years ago this coming Sept. We was 7 years old and this was his third home. We were never going to have another dog because we travel so much but our DD promised to look after him whenever we are away and so far so good. He loves to go to his other home but he's always happy when we return. We mentioned to a friend yesterday that he was going to the groomer today and she joked that we might have to take out a loan! We both said maybe but he's worth it. Well $120 later he's home now and looking beautiful!

Lynn


----------



## chellej (Jul 18, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Great, 5 dogs and 1 cat plus a 93yo plus an infant. I think that you have mastered understating. Or is it denial?



We have always had a zoo....everything from racoons to gunia birds to goats to horses to rabbits to crows,  sun conure, etc.

Fortunately we have 5 acres for them to run and play.

Current is less stressful than the last few years that I took care of my mom before she passed... stroke, alhtizmers....along with 3 kids & animals.  That was stressful.

Its all relative


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Four Year Old German Shepard.  Given to me when he was so small I could hold him in the palm of one hand.  He is now 80 lbs.  He loves the kennel (indoor/outdoor run)  which only costs me $20 a day.

George


----------



## mandylinda (Jul 19, 2011)

We used to have a yellow dog. A big one, not puppy. I remember he would follow me everyday in the morning when I went to school and mom had to try her best to get him back.

When we went traveling to Saint Louis, it really cost us a lot of energy and bucks to get him in a hotels. You know many hotels didn’t accept such a big dog several years ago, though the situation is dramatically changed now. But we no longer have a dog to take when going there again.

He was gone, died of illness, and I remember I cried for a whole day that day, eating nothing.

He’s not a dog, but my childhood friend. You know what I mean if you have or had a dog.
___________________
Things To Do In Saint Louis


----------

